# I need advice!



## peewee01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi,I posted on here a while back on a different section that my lab mix who is 9 yrs. old,has hip dyspaysia and athritis,and torn ligaments in one leg.I put her on pain meds,got her to lose weight and she was doing better.The past couple weeks she has been in more pain than usual and her pain meds went up in dosage.The vet said that she is only going to get worse and the winter will be very rough on her.I love my dog more than anything but I feel she is in more pain than joy.The vet took her off the pain meds a couple weeks ago and she was so bad off that her leg was stuck up against her.She is back on pills and she has her days when she plays and acts like nothing is wrong but it shows the next day.I have been over it more times than I can count and I don't know what to do.I feel like I'm giving up on her.They said they shouldn't do surgery because her heart isn't good and she wouldn't make it through.I don't want her to get to the point where she can't walk or go outside.She can barely get upstairs as it is,and she can't run and play with the other dogs.Last night when I touched her leg she started breathing heavy and crying.It breaks my heart because her mind is there but her body is giving up.I think that putting her to sleep would be the best for her but I can't bring myself to do it because I go back and forth on if it is right.Can anyone help me?I need someone to tell me how to make the decision.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I do not really have any advice for you. It is a shame that she is not a surgical candidate.

Some dogs do better with other approaches too. i am not an expert and there are a lot of other folks here that know much more than I. 

Have you talked to your vet non traditional things like acupuncture?

What kind of pain meds is your girl on? NSAIDs? Tramadol? Sometimes a combination works well. 

My 5 year old just had hip replacement surgery, she is 3 weeks post op and I think this is the best thing we could do for her. 

If there are no other things for you to try or things that work, you have a very difficult and painful decision to make and I do not envy you.

I hope the experts come on here and give some things to try.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What kind of supplements is your dog on? I have been working on getting just the right combo for my 13.5 yo who has torn ligaments in her knee and pretty severe arthritis. 

I understand how difficult this is. I have been able to manage Chama's pain with herbs and supplements (the NSAIDS didn't work) but I think about her quality of life every day.


----------



## peewee01 (Jul 24, 2008)

I had her on cosequin ds and she is on vetprofen.I just see in her eyes sometimes as if she's asking me to help her.I just don't want her to suffer and the vet said the disease is so severe that soon she won't be able to get up to go to the bathroom and knowing my baby that's not the kind of dog she is.When we got her the lady who had her kept her in a cage 24/7 because she went to college and she had people watch her.I don't know what they did to her but she was scared of everything that moved or made a loud sound.I have gotten her past everything but the vacuum,my guess is that they hit it against the cage.She is the perfect pup never barks,runs away,loves kids and dogs.I just feel like it's not fair because she is so perfect.But like everything life isn't fair.I used to work at a vet's office so I do know what to expect but it's different with your own dog.I just feel guilty,but the vet said she won't get better and it seemed as though when she lost the weight that she got alot worse.I just pray I'm making the right choice.this is buck with her teddy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am sorry to here about Buck. It is so hard to be the judge of our friends time to go to the bridge. I have a 14.5 senior that I almost made the appointment for a month ago, and then she rallied.
This thread, as hard as it is to read, may be of some help: The quality of life scale 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=735489&page=1#Post735489


----------



## peewee01 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you that was very helpful.It especially got me on more good days than bad days.She failed that miserably,she's in good spirits but the look she gives me is very upsetting.I've read that your dog will tell you when it is time.I don't want to keep her here for my sake,and I want her to have a happy life but as the vet said she will only get worse.I've been doing research the last couple weeks and the one book I read gave the five freedoms to consider in making the decision from the (AAHA)
freedom from thirst and hunger
freedom from discomfort
freedom from pain,injury and disease
freedom from fear and distress
and freedom to express normal behavior.
and the pain one is the most important to me because I know 80 percent of the time she's in pain and the only thing keeping her going is pain pills.It is very difficult.for some reason this poem helps.


If it should be I grow frail and weak
And pain prevents my peaceful sleep,
Then you must do what must be done
When this last battle can't be won.this poem seems to help for some reason.

You will be sad, I understand.
Selfishness might stay your hand.
But on this day, more than the rest,
Your love and friendship take the test.

We've had so many happy years
That what's to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer. So,
When the time comes, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend.
Only -- stay with me until the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me.
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know, in time, you, too, will see
It is a kindness that you do for me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Do not grieve it should be you
Who must decide this thing to do.
We've been so close, we two, these years......
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Author Unknown


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

You are in my thoughts. I know how hard that decision is.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear your worries about your dog. 

I always ask for a second opinion before I make any big decisions (on anything-I do not do well with decisions). That way you feel like you know for sure. 

There is also Adequan. That stuff has given my oldest dog a wonderful quality of life for a long time. 

Your dog is beautiful and sounds lovely. There is also a nice senior section down the board a bit that has a lot of information and resources. 

Best wishes to you both.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

Hi T--I also think it would be a very good idea to get a second opinion. Another vet might try a different combination of medicines or some holistic remedies that might help your doggie (e.g. our vet does acupuncture and we have found it helpful in the past for some ailments--its also very relaxing for the patient too). 

As caretakers of our animals its always hard to know if we are making the right choices for them. You sound like you have given your girl a happy home and I am sure whatever decision you have to end up making will be made out of caring and love--and in the end this may be sometimes all we can do.


----------

